
50 articles and books to help you transition to Product Manager - MotwaniSuhas
https://medium.com/@noah_weiss/50-articles-and-books-that-will-make-you-a-great-product-manager-aad5babee2f7
======
masonic
Note: book links are affiliate links (tag=httpstwit071f-20).

~~~
MotwaniSuhas
Sorry didn't check this! Thanks for pointing out!

